# Atherectomy CPT code



## kumeena (Aug 29, 2011)

Please answer my question for my CEU.

Question: When assigning a code for an endovascular revascularization tranluminal peripheral atherectomy which arterial vascular territory is assigned a category III code instead of a code from 33720-37235?

1) Iliac vascular territory

2) femoral/popliteal vascular territory

3) tibial/peroneal territory

4) all oh the above

If you can please explain .Codes are not familiar to me . I am confused how to code this??

Thank you


----------



## Lujanwj (Nov 15, 2011)

1) Iliac vascular territory

0238T - Transluminal peripheral artherectomy, open or percutaneous, including radiological supervision interpretation; Iliac Artery 

CPT Assist 7/11

Coding Tip: 37220-37235 vs. 0234T-0238T

Codes 37220-37235 describe revascularization therapies (ie, transluminal angioplasty, atherectomy, and stent placement) provided in two arterial vascular territories, femoral/popliteal and tibial/peroneal, as well as transluminal angioplasty and stent placement in the iliac vascular territory.

Codes 0234T-0238T describe atherectomy performed by any method (eg, directional, rotational, laser) in arteries above the inguinal ligaments. These codes are structured differently than the codes describing atherectomy performed below the inguinal ligaments (eg, codes 37225, 37227, 37229, 37231, 37233, 37235).


----------

